# Savoury Food inc Freezer Tips/Mexican



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Is it OK to defrost mince in the microwave - or might I accidently kill somebody?


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

what are you making? If i am doing spagetti or something I usually just bung the frozen mince into pan and brown it off and cook it as usual
x


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

I always have - not killed anyone yet....

I only really use my microwave for defrosting and heating milk!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Suzie said:


> what are you making? If i am doing spagetti or something I usually just bung the frozen mince into pan and brown it off and cook it as usual
> x


You don't defrost it first?


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

I don't defrost it unless it comes in a pack rather than a bag as I use the free flow frozen stuff which isn't all stuck together!


----------



## ~ Chux ~ (Apr 8, 2003)

No reason why you can't just use from frozen if it's freeflow stuff (i.e. not stuck in one big lump!). Freeflow normally says on the bag that it can be used straight from the freezer.


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

I always buy freeflow but then I always defrost it in the microwave. No idea why but I haven't got bottulism from it yet fso it must be ok.

C~x


----------



## ~ Chux ~ (Apr 8, 2003)

Nothing wrong with defrosting in the microwave, just I don't wanna get a microwave bowl dirty and then a saucepan.   

Chux xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I "cooked" frozen mince last night it took forever!!


----------



## CM01 (Jan 4, 2006)

What can I make with beef mince, apart from bolognaise or chilli?  Soooooooooo bored with what we eat  

xx Clare


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

Cottage pie? (Sorry, another boring option)

Moussaka?


----------



## Cuthbert (Oct 3, 2003)

We do Tacos or Keema as a bit of an alternative. You could make meatballs as well.

Jules


----------



## CM01 (Jan 4, 2006)

Cottage pie - yes - another dull stable of mine  

Moussaka - hadn't thought of using beef mince - I usually use lamb 

Ooh, tacos - good idea  Meat balls too   What's keema?


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

Lasagne (I'm full of boring ones    )


----------



## Cuthbert (Oct 3, 2003)

Keema is mince with curry powder, onions and peas (well, it is when we cook it, although according to Google it's made with lamb mince and lots of different spices).

Jules


----------



## Bekie (Aug 23, 2004)

As the title says i am trying to find some wonton wrappers... i have no hope of making them myself and have checked all the local supermarkets... and we dont have a chinese supermarket near us... any ideas... has anyone seen them in a supermarket or know where i can get them online at all?

Bekie


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

Hiya
Could u not just use 1 sheet of filo pastry it says on one of the recipe book things online that it very similar.
hope u sort it out
lou


----------



## Bekie (Aug 23, 2004)

I'll give it a go   Thanks... should be able to get filo pastry ready made at a supermarket shouldn't i?  I am terrible at pastry


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

yeah i think u can get fresh or frozen
good luck


----------



## dancingqueen (Jan 12, 2006)

hi, ive just bought diced beef tonight and the instructions are to put it in oven for 2 and half hours, i bought this as im going to make beef stirfry, it was the only type left so i just bought it. How should i cook it should i put it in oven as instructed then fry it for 5 mins at the end with the sauce? Should i just fry it? If i put it in oven would i just add water? ive used diced beef before but usually im making steak pie etc so now im not even sure if it will taste right in a stirfry

dq xx


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

Cut it down to stir fry strip size and treat as normal stir fry beef strips.
I wouldn't pre cook it in the oven ... those instructions will be for if you are making a casserole.
Enjoy
Dee
xxx


----------



## ~SUGAR~ (Mar 25, 2006)

We've got guests for Sunday dinner this week, and I'd love to make Yorkshire Puds. Unfortunately Aunt Bessie doesn't holiday in Turkey, so I can't pop to the shop for a ready made batch! 

So, can anyone give me a foolproof recipe, with measurements in spoons, cos I don't even have any scales!!  

Ok, I admit I'm no domestic goddess and I bet you're all relieved that it's not you coming to dinner and having to face my shamefully appalling cooking! 

Why do I let myself in for these things??


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

have u got a measuring jug.
I never measure mine out and they always work  

Plain flour 2 mugs full
2 mugs milk
2 eggs
salt pepper


whisk really well to a lovley mixture n let settle maybe add a few ice cubes an hour b4.
really hot oven and oil.

hope it works
Lou


----------



## ♥emmyloupink♥ (Mar 21, 2005)

i add all the above in my food mixer on a high speed for 4 mins and wack in oven 200 for 25 mins they always turn out fabby !!


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

i just throw everything in a jug, mix and hope for the best   they always turn out great though    

pam xx


----------



## Kate... (Aug 28, 2006)

Hi,

Ive first learnt by doing the following, and they never failed yet.

I use a short glass - like the ones you get in pubs, can always use a bigger one  

Fill the glass with flour, then the same amount of milk, then crack eggs until you have the same amount whisk all together and divide into your tin! 

xxxx


----------



## ~SUGAR~ (Mar 25, 2006)

Thanks guys. That all looks easy enough to follow....but the proof will be in the pudding!


----------



## ~debs~ (Nov 7, 2006)

Sugar, am sure you'll do just fine  

The trick is to make sure the oven and oil (I use beef dripping instead of oil) are really hot  

x x x


----------



## ~SUGAR~ (Mar 25, 2006)

Thank you, thank you, thank you!!!!

I _am_ a domestic goddess after all! 

Guests came over last night instead of today, and the yorkshire pud was a roaring success! It's the 1st time I've ever done it myself and I'm chuffed to bits! My friend wants the recipe now too!

You're all life-savers 

xx


----------



## Tilly. (Jul 1, 2007)

I'm hoping there are some budding cooks that can help me out! 

My EDD is 1st September and i was hoping to have a big old cook up and freeze a big batch of meals for the first few weeks of Mummyhood!

This is going to sound really ridiculous but as i'm not a lover of ready meals and cook from scratch i never freeze anything so i'm not sure how to freeze     I have looked on the internet for freezer recipes but had no luck! Also i buy magazines and the recipes have a little snowflake next to them but it never says at what point i should freeze the dish   

Anyone got any good wholesome recipes that can be frozen ?

Thanks in advance

Tilly xx


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Lasagne, Shepherds Pie, spag bol, any stews, pies of any kind - all freeze pretty well


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Curry's do really well as well and often taste nicer second time around after being frozen.  I even freeze rice and it can be cooked in hardly any time at all in the microwave ..although you can buy it frozen now already.  If you have a slow cooker you could cook double the amount and freeze half each time and before you know it you will have a freezer full. You just have to make sure it is cool before freezing it, but you can get some good freezer bags/containers now just make sure it is well labelled with a date as when frozen it is amazing how many things look the same  

Mince is another good one, if you do a large batch of that and freeze in portion sizes then you can add to pasta, baked potato, add some chilli beans and turn it into chilli or mash to make a cottage pie.  So quite a variety from just one main mince, you can also hide lots of healthy stuff in mince, so you get lots of healthy stuff down you when you need it  
Cat x


----------



## kitten1 (Jan 1, 2007)

Generally, as long as you let the food cool down for 90mins then it's ok to freeze. (it's all to do with the bacteria breeding times etc. Also, if you put food that's too hot in the fridge/freezer then you waste electricity cos the motor has to work harder!)  

I freeze allsorts!! Soup, chilli, curry, pasta sauces etc!!

I did make lots of food for the freezer before I had C and most of them were still there after a few weeks........ was easier to get DH to go to the chippy or phone dominoes pizza!!


----------



## Greeneyed (Apr 12, 2006)

Chilli con carne 
Curry 
Spaghetti Bolognaise 
Beef in Beer or Stew 
Vegetable/meat lasagne 
Sausage/Vegetable Casserole 

All can be heated up quickly and served with baked potato/rice/pasta. 

You can't freeze anything that has been prefrozen. Main thing to check is fish and chicken.


----------



## Tilly. (Jul 1, 2007)

ooh thanks girls xx

What about pies - if you do something like a fish pie with a potato topping can you only freeze the filling or can you freeze the whole thing with the potato on top ? same for pastry pie ?

xx


----------



## Greeneyed (Apr 12, 2006)

Personally I just freeze the filling, as during defrosting and reheating I suspect the filling and potato would all kind of mush into one.

Baked spuds are an alternative to potato topping as all you have to do is stick them in the oven for an hour - so instead of cottage pie, you can freeze your savoury mince filling and serve on a baked potato with a bit of grated cheese. that would be about five minutes effort in total - removing from the freezer and sticking in the microwave, putting a potato in the oven and grating a bit of cheese. 

I also wouldn't be inclined to freeze rice - you can cook some fresh in the time it takes to defrost and reheat your dish. I would probably freeze a pastry pie before cooking it (raw pastry) - defrost then cook as normal.


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

I freeze potato topped stuff (fish pie, shepherds pie etc) as one - it's always been fine!

My biggest problem with freezing is freezing too-big portion sizes - i should split into 2-serving sizes, instead of one bucket of curry enough to feed 8!!!!

i even freeze whole meals - so when i cook i will put an extra one up, veg and all, in a chinese container or something, so if i can't be bothered to cook i have a whole one ready to go!! It won't be quite as good as the first time round and sometimes i will use the microwave steam veg (excellent for me if i want something quick but healthy, as i cook for myself most nights during the week) as reheated precooked frozen veg is a bit soggy!


----------



## Pickle_99_uk (Dec 12, 2005)

You could make some burgers and freeze them.  Use turkey mince instead of beef if you want them to be a bit healthier.


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

I made some delicious burgers recently - i will never buy one again!!


----------



## Greeneyed (Apr 12, 2006)

Sallywags - that's good - maybe I'll try freezing with potato on now!


----------



## Tilly. (Jul 1, 2007)

Come on Sallywags - share your burger recipe !!


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

I just used minced beef, (actually i ground my own with my mums very old mouli! but any mince would do..), and i think i just put about half a finely chopped onion in so not too overpowering, lots of fresh chopped herbs out of the garden, a lightly beaten egg, freshly ground black pepper, and i think that was it... once i had shaped them, i dipped them in flour.

I also made some lamb ones in a similar way and put a bit of mint sauce in them.

They are so much nicer and juicier, and don't have that horrid greasy taste of pre-made ones!

I intend to try ones with different flaours - i've got some sundried tomatoes that i think will go nicely and i suppose you could mix a bit of anything into it!


----------



## Tilly. (Jul 1, 2007)

Thanks ladies 

What about something like coq au vin or things in a sauce - should i freeze the meat & sauce separately or just the whole thing ?

xx


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

Corinna - my dh is a nightmare for cups -- i tend to drink a lot of water during the day, and if i am on my own, i have one glass that i get out clean in the morning and use and rinse out throughout the day.  If i turn my back when dh is there, it gets put in the dishwasher. i won't take it out again as i'm never sure which one it was!!  I end up emptying the glass cupboard during the day!!


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

Actually, i have recently had a big pile of chicken that i needed to use up before it went out of date, so i chopped it into cubes, mixed with a load of curry paste and coconut milk and froze it.  it will still marinate in the freezer, so all i need to do now is take it out, let it defrost and stick it in the slow cooker and it will be yum!!


----------



## Tilly. (Jul 1, 2007)

mmm - that sounds delicious Sally! I'm going to start my grand cook up next week so will add that to my list. I'm hoping to breast feed - is it ok to have curry when bf'ing?

xx


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

Well i did, and M loves anything spicy!! a few weeks ago, she was sat on my lap (when she should have been in bed  ) eating hot red thai prawn curry!!  the only thing you might find is that it might upset their little tummies a bit.  i ate loads of spicy stuff when i was pg too so i think she was quite used to it - but it's worth starting off mild and building up!


----------



## Tilly. (Jul 1, 2007)

Thanks Sally - i'm usually a korma queen and anything hotter i just can't bear but since being pg i love anything spicy - hopefully Fidget will be used to it - don't want him to get taunted by his mates when he's older for being a wuss when the old vindaloos start getting passed around !!!


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

don't think i could cope with a vindaloo!  A good madras is about my limit - but the paste i use the most is the pataks tikka massala - i've got a huge 3kg or somethign tub of it!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2008)

We freeze up pretty much everything going except for veg and rice.  Curries are much better second time around as the flavours infuse more.

We always buy large quantities of meat and cook it all up e.g. 500g mince for bolognese or chilli will easily do 2 extra portions for the freezer, maybe 3 depending on how much veg DH adds in when cooking.

Gordon Ramsay has some good recipes on his f-word site.  The Italian meatballs mix freezes well - we just get it out and cook it after it's thawed.  You could even freeze the tomato sauce with it but we usually do it as we go.

I'd recommend getting lots of boxes for the freezer and label them or put into labelled freezer bags and then into a box until frozen.  You can then take them out of the box and stick them back in the freezer which stops them freezing around other objects in the freezer.  DH has a habit of not labelling anything so it can sometimes be quite a surprise with what we defrost


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

Oh yes i'm always doing that!!


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

Ooh fab idea! yum!


----------



## Amee (Nov 14, 2005)

I know everyone has mentioned curries, being indian I have always made them from scratch, cant even eat take outs!!  I tend to make a huge curry sauce batch (from scratch) and them freeze in boxes...that way, u can add anythin u like to them, veg, meat, fish, etc..But I also freeze lots of made curries, like aubergine aloo, keema, chicken, paneer etc....as for chilli heat, just add how much chilli u want...I am addicted to curries and have to have one at least every other day!!  

the other thing I froze for DD and DH was fishcakes, I kinda used half that Jamie Oliver recipe, bit like Sallywags burgers, after coating in flour I wrapped them in greaseproof paper!    oh, I have frozen some homemade risotto too, not sure how that will turn out when defrosted so will wait and see as its for DD and I dont want her to get sick!!  

hope u got a huge chest freeezer!!


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

OOh it all sounds yummy my sil is Indian too hunny and she freezes all her chopped up garlic/chillies etc into cubes so she can just throw them in rather than have to cut up every time..I would love a chest freezer but unless it goes in the garden   not much hope.
Cat x


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

Amee, i've frozen risotto in a stuffed pepper before - it's not quite as great as first time round, but it was fine!

Can you come and cook me some curries? i love them! i love cooking them from scratch too, and crushing all the spices etc!


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

Ladies, 

There a few threads on the go at the moment about cooking - a slow cooker one, a bread maker one, and a foods-to-freeze one.  Yum! 

I thought it might be nice to have a whole thread devoted to cooking and baking- and maybe swap some nice recipes?

ideally i would want a whole section with different threads dedicated to different things,   but i won't be greedy and hopefully just one thread will keep us going for now!!  

Maybe we could have categories - so start your post with something like

EASY

DECADENT

POSH

GOOD FOR INFERTILITY

COMFORT FOOD

etc - you get the idea!! 

I will start off with an EASY!!

I did this tonight for me and a friend and it was SCRUMMY!!

I made up about 1/4 packet of Shropshire sage, red pepper and shallot stuffing mix, spread a bit of sundried tomato paste on 2 chicken breasts, and topped with the stuffing.

I put it in the oven for about half an hour, and served with some couscous with a few herbs/veg stock and black pepper and a nice big salad.

Omg delish!!

So come on then, and get some good cake ones going too - and puddings!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2008)

DH got a really good curry recipe book from amazon.  He makes up the base onion sauce in huge batches and then freezes it into meal size portions as this is the bit that takes the time (and stinks the house out!).  I'm sure Amee would agree that the secret is all in the good sauce?


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

*Easy/Comfort Food Wrapped Chicken Approx 30 Mins*
Saute/Dry Fry if being healthy some mushrooms lightly (any kind you like) take some chicken breasts (skinless) and cover with a few of the saute mushrooms, sprinkle with some grated cheese of your liking and wrap with bacon, cook for 25-35 mins approx in oven 180-200 deg c delish ..the smelly cheeses can be really delish with this but experiment with different cheeses even low fat ones... its yum as it keeps the chicken nice and moist ..Ooh I feel hungry thinking about it, you could also just do the chicken wrapped in bacon with mushrooms without the cheese or just wrapped in bacon..so many simple alternatives that still taste yum 

Nice served with mash/baked potato and veg.

Cat x


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

Excellent idea, I have one for a winter warmer chicken thing.. but I dont use specific amounts of stuff as I "know" how much to use!! Ill have to write it down and then post it as there is quite alot in it!

Corrina x


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

Right here I go...

Comfort (winter warmer) .. Nan calls it chicken merenge (pronounce mer- en-gay! ) she learnt how to cook it at high school!)

Ingredients
Small amount of flour
Oil - for frying and some for roast potatoes (I use lard for tatties)
Salt and Pepper 
Chicken Portions ( I tend to use 1 per person, and when cooked I strip meat off bones for the children)
Mushrooms (whole button or halves larger open cup) I use a whole medium pack
2 large onions chunky diced
1 medium pack bacon
1 tin either chicken or chicken and mushroom soup (depends how much you like mushrooms tbh)
1/4 tube tomato paste
2 teaspoons sugar

Potatoes for roasting
Veg of your choice

Utensils needed 

Heavy deep frying pan or wok
lidded casserole dish
roasting dish for tatties

How to prepare and cook

Preheat oven to gas 6/7 (unsure of electric as never used one!)
Put roasting tray in oven to heat for the tatties

Dust chicken in flour and lightly fry in oil till skin starts to colour
remove, drain chicken of oil and place in casserole, and put in bottom of oven with lid over
Add onions, bacon, Mushrooms to frying pan/wok and cook till onion is softening and bacon begining to brown
Add sugar, a sprinkling of flour, soup and a little of the tommy paste at a time stiring to mix in BE CAREFUL THAT FLOUR DOES NOT BURN PAN!!

WARNING: At this point it will look like its all gone horribly wrong and look a little like sick (sorry TMI!) but this is normal just keep stirring

continue cooking till flour is well cooked in and sauce is thickening, 
remove from stove
remove casserole from oven and pour over sauce, remembering to lift chicken and making sure sauce covers all over
return to oven and cook for 1 - 1 1/2 hours or until chicken totally cooked and sauce is thick like gravey

when tatties and veg are cooked serve eat and enjoy!!

Sorry it is sooo long! can also be served with mash or a mix of roast tatties and parsnips 

corrina xx


----------



## ~ Chux ~ (Apr 8, 2003)

Greeneyed said:


> You can't freeze anything that has been prefrozen. Main thing to check is fish and chicken.


Just to say the exception to this is if you add the cooking process inbetween. So you can defrost chicken, make chicken curry then freeze it and it'll be fine, just don't defrost the chicken, add the sauce and refreeze without cooking IYSWIM.

Chux xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I adore boiled eggs whether its egg mayonnaisse or boiled eggs and soldiers!! I can never get the cooking times right though 

Have decided to treat myself to this little gem as soon as I get paid

http://www.robertdyas.co.uk/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay?catalogId=311&storeId=91&productId=34951&langId=-1&cache_entry=-1&parent_category_rn=&parents_parent_category_rn=&top_category_rn=&showSubCategory=&top=Y&fromPage=SearchResults

xxxx

/links


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

Saila!! why do you want an electric egg boiler?!


----------



## vickied (Jun 25, 2008)

ha ha u r very obv a gadget gismo loli didn't even know they had such a thing on the market lol


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

So I can make eggs!!  

I will have them at the perfect consistency now yaaaay!

Plus tx coming up soon and I intend to eat lots of boiled eggs for protein!!

xxx


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

ROFL.... I had a day out at a garden centre recently.. through choice and not being dragged!! I actually find myself going past them in the car thinking..ohh must pop in there and get some bits!
I also find myself wanting to go to B&Q and homebase just to have a look! 

I get excited when there are new cleaning products advertised on the telly or JML have brought out a new gadget that will solve all my problems lol.

The only gadget I have that doesnt get much use is my George foreman grill, My mother gave it to me one xmas and It took up so much space it was put away. Even though it is fab. The other gadget I love is my kenwood chef. Its an old one with all the attachments you could dream of lol


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

I love pressure cookers, I had one going back 7 years ago but ex wouldn't let me take that with me when I left. Obviously a keener cook than he made out when we were together!!
May have to look into the various kinds of steamer, I am hoping it will mean I wont cook as much veg as I always do enough food to feed an army!! I suppose a hob steamer you get the water to make the gravy out of in the bottom pan.. is it the same with leccy?

Sally I am definitely coming round and kidnapping DH he sounds a dream   I would be willing to exchange mine he does.... erm... well.. oh he makes a mess, he can use a hoover but chooses not to, he makes tea but chooses not to and he can mend PCs and cars!! yeah hes great lol

Corrina xx


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Corrina I do use the water from the leccy steamer to make my gravy still. I had a fab Prestige pressure cooked but when I replaced it got Tower ones & they are nowhere near as good. My Mum had her prestige one for donkeys years but I've been through at least two Tower ones in 15 years


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

Ah so I could get away with a leccy one then  excellent, better than burning my bloomin hands battling on a hob with one. 
My nan has had loads of her stuff for donkeys years aswell and cant understand why I get through so much stuff! 3 washing machines in 7 years, 2 tumbles, 3 coffee makers, endless kettles, 2 fridge freezers, multitudes of cars! Tried to explain that they are not made to keep now they are practically disposable items and then I get the "well In my day..." speach lol

Corrina x


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

Corrina - not only that but i ALWAYS get a cup of tea in bed! (except when he's not at home, obviously!) he is far more domesticated than me, except i do all the cooking.

oh, and i love my pressure cooker too - particularly for steamed treacle pud!! OMG!!!


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

Freezing Broad Beans

has anyone got any tips? i have bloomin loads of them - they keep sending them in my organic veg box, and can't use them quick enough! i've just made a huge veg chilli with some in  but a whole new load arrived today. i thought it might be worth freezing them while they are still nice and fresh.

however, i have no idea how to go about it - does anyone know the best way to freeze them so i don't ruin them?


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Hiya

I dunno if its right but i just shell them & put them in the freezer....

Taste fine to me when done in the steamer as i love broad beans ...C&O do too 

Love hope


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

ooh thanks - i thought i might have to blanch them or something...


----------



## Amee (Nov 14, 2005)

oooohh..just discovered this thread..one of my fave hobbies, cooking....so hope u dont mind me joining...only thing is Im a curry and veggie specialist...have to make meat curries for dh and dd but sauce base is the same..would love to get more ideas on food from other countries inc uk .sorry to sound soo    but having been bought up on curries since birth, I have in the last 15 years opened my taste buds to food from other origins!! I didnt even like pizzas at one point!  

Ax


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Amee said:


> oooohh..just discovered this thread..one of my fave hobbies, cooking....so hope u dont mind me joining...only thing is Im a curry and veggie specialist...have to make meat curries for dh and dd but sauce base is the same..would love to get more ideas on food from other countries inc uk .sorry to sound soo  but having been bought up on curries since birth, I have in the last 15 years opened my taste buds to food from other origins!! I didnt even like pizzas at one point!
> 
> Ax


I would love a good curry recipe especially one I can do in the slowcooker!!

xxxx


----------



## Tilly. (Jul 1, 2007)

ooh i'd love a good curry recipe too but haven't got a slow cooker  

Well since starting the freezing bit of this thread i've been a domestic godess !!   I've made fish pies, lasagnas, shep pie, today i'm doing coq au vin and a big batch of mince - i'm all starting to get stocked up for when bubs arrives so thanks for all the tips!

xx


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2008)

Saila - I don't think a good curry can be made in a slow cooker since you have to make the base onion sauce up and then do the meat and the rest (this is what we do) but I'm sure Amee can assist


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

Amee - i would love a good curry sauce recipe!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2008)

We've found this recipe book is good - The Curry Secret - http://www.amazon.co.uk/Curry-Secret-Indian-Restaurant-Meals/dp/0716021919/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1217601400&sr=8-1

It does take most of the afternoon to make the constituent parts but DH makes large quantities of the onion sauce which is then frozen for next time.

/links


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

ohhhh I love a good curry and was going to start trying to begin my weight loss campaign again but looks like thats going to be put on the back burner. I like a mild to medium one where as DH likes the ones that blow your head off  . Im a sucker for mango chutney aswell. anyone ever made it??

Corrina (salivating at the talk of food!!) xx


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2008)

They don;t have to be fattening.  Chapati are a good thing instead of naan and use lean meat.  We also use far less oil than the recipe states. It might not be as authentic as it could be but we like it.


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2008)

Thanks Amee.  How many people does this serve when made up with meat/quorn/veg etc?


----------



## Amee (Nov 14, 2005)

Glitter- it really depends on how much sauce u use..hmmmmmm  I like saucy curries (more flavoursome) so would use it all, (a, a greedy guts  ) I reckon4/6 peeps...but on the other hand it could serve 2!!...its a matter of having a go at diff portions...thats what I love about currues, u can make them to suit...for dd, I sometimes add plain yoghurt and a dollop of butter at the end so its not too hot!!  

I more recipes written to up that can be added to this sauce, will post if anyone interested..also did a pakors one...let me know if anything specific...     our kithcen is being gutted at the mo so cant really cook, cant wait to have my new rangemaster so can cook loads!!    I sooo miss homemade chappattis!

anyone got a good chicken dish that could feed both dh and dd?  I have no ideas when it comes to meat other than curries!!  

x


----------



## Stalyvegas (Oct 14, 2007)

Amee
Have you tried anything like mediterranean style casseroles? Drier than our traditional ones, and less root veggies....

Try sticking either potatoes in chunks, or baby potatoes cut in half in an ovenware dish (like a big ceramic thing with 1" high sides), chunk up a pepper & onion, chuck in a couple of garlic cloves (whole with skin) and a few tomatoes - cherry for pref, if larger ones then chop them up. Add salt, pepper, dried herbs etc.... anything you have in the cupboard really. Fill the bottom of the dish with spuds, and then chuck the rest of the stuff on top this should give you enough quantity for 2 adults and a little one.

Drizzle a bit of olive oil over and mix around a bit. Pour in some water/chicken stock cube into the bottom (maybe half way up the veg), stick over some silver foil and bung in the oven - prob 200 deg (gas mk 6 ish) for about an hour.

After an hour you can pop in either some sausages, or chicken - (thighs or legs work best) - optional is a few chunks of spicy chorizo sausage too, makes it nice and cosy, or if you prefer just liberally shake over some paprika. Make sure there is still some liquid in the pot, pop a bit more in if its dry.
Give it another 45 - 60 mins. Keep the foil on until about the last 15 mins.

Lovely with some chunky bread to dip in the liquid


----------



## Tilly. (Jul 1, 2007)

Amee - try this its yum and dead easy...

Chicken legs or thighs 
2 x lemons 
2 x cloves garlic
Fresh thyme 8-10 sprigs
olive oil (if required)
Sea salt & freshly ground black pepper

Heat oven - gas mark 4/5 (sorry can't do farenheit!)

Put chicken into roasting tin/ oven dish, squeeze on juice of both lemons, add garlic finely sliced or chopped, thyme, salt & pepper and olive oil (the skin from the chicken produces quite a bit of oil when cooking so olive oil not always needed unless you use chicken without skin!)
Get hands in and give the chicken a good roll around in the ingedients and i then lay the chicken on top of the thyme as it can sometimes char a bit!
Whack it in the oven for about and hour to hour half and serve with salad or veg.


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2008)

Hi Amee,
Another chicken recipe:-
2 chicken breasts
2 sweet peppers, sliced
1 sliced onion
crushed or chopped garlic cloves(as much as liked!
olive oil - as much as required, usually about 1 tbsp tops
white wine
thyme
oregano

Cook onions and garlic in olive oil
Add chicken and cook until coloured all over
Add peppers and cook for another couple of minutes
Throw in some white wine and herbs then stir well
Put in 180C oven and cook for 30 mins

If you dice the chicken, it could just be cooked on the hob

New potatoes, steamed carrorts, broccoli, cauli goes well with this


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

I havent eaten them but just by looking my thighs feel a size bigger and the button on my jeans is crying for help lol.

I do a lot of "student" meals at the end of the month, its always those few days before pay day when you look in the cupboards and think HEEELLPP!! 

So lots of pasta in tuna and cheese sauce, sausages in a casserole, lots of odds and ends that can be launched together that actually make a nice meal.

I remember when I was a lonely single mum living off of next to no money (can you her the violins lol) I used to buy packs of cheap frozen burgers, defrost them chunky chop them fry them and mix with dolmio sauce throw them in some cooked pasta put cheese on top bung in oven, kids loved it and it was quick easy and comforting.

Corrina xx


----------



## kitten1 (Jan 1, 2007)

Anyone got a recipe for pizza dough??

Fed up of eating the same ole pizzas and want to make my own. Should also be cheaper and healthier!!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2008)

I can get one from my mum, I think!


----------



## kitten1 (Jan 1, 2007)

Just trying to save us some cash!! (Not that we have any mind!!) DH has a thing for doninos pizza (don't we all?!!?   ) but it costs about 20 quid a go. I'm thinking I could have a go for a fraction of the cost!!

Would be grateful if you could Glitter!!


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

What the bloomin heck is mirepoix?!?!?!


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

lol I was just thinking that!! 
Looked it up on tinterweb and its finely chopped carrot, onion and celery...http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mirepoix_(cuisine)

they sound yummy, another load of things to go on my shopping list me thinks

xx

/links


----------



## vickied (Jun 25, 2008)

why do they have to complicate food make it simple then we know what to buy lol


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2008)

My mum seems to have forgotten about the pizza dough recipe but there is one on the bbc food site.


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

A good way to do the pizza dough is just to use a pre-mix bag of white bread mix (that you could make by hand or in your bread maker) and use that as the pizza base - it's excellent, cos even though you are cheating a little bit, it does feel lkike you have made it yourself!!


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Delia has a recipe for pizza dough I think. The premixed stuff is fab as well. Might give it a go later as fed up of the limited range of veggie pizzas on offer these days. Plus could make it a bit more calorie conscious. 

Thanks for looking up mirepoix Carrie. Didn't want to show my ignorance so just wrote the recipe as it is


----------



## happygolucky (Aug 20, 2008)

Hi I'm a new member and love this section. Does anyone know how to make Yorkshire Pudding?  I have never made them at home and wanting to try it.  My dh loves them))

Many thanks,  
Happy


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

You need to preheat your yorkshire tin with a little oil in each patty until it's really hot (about gas mark 7 I guess)

Then mix plain flour with 1 egg until smooth then gradually add milk until it's a thinish batter, season slightly. Pour into the hot patty tins & return to the hot oven & cook on high for about 20 mins until crisp. I don't measure mine out as such just go by how it looks but there's one here

http://www.bbc.co.uk/food/recipes/database/yorkshirepudding_67385.shtml

/links


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Gary Rhodes always says to add an extra egg white to yorkshires to get them that extra bit fluffy. Alternatively Brian something or other who used to be on ready steady cook and the like says to put flour, eggs and milk in equal quantities - e.g. get a cup and fill it with flour, then the same amount of eggs   and then milk, and mix them together - not forgetting to season. His always come out really high but I've not got around to trying it yet.


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2008)

We use a Jamie Oliver recipe and they're usually ok.


----------



## happygolucky (Aug 20, 2008)

Wow!  Thank you Professor Waffle, CathB, and Gliter  .  I will try it out and let you know.  Hopefully I will not burn down the house  

Happy x


----------



## Tilly. (Jul 1, 2007)

sallywags said:


> What the bloomin heck is mirepoix?!?!?!


    Have been a bit awol for a while but this cracked me up !! ooh Sallywags just seen your profile - norty girl for testing early but huge Congratulations xx



happygolucky said:


> Hi I'm a new member and love this section. Does anyone know how to make Yorkshire Pudding?


Aunt bessies are flippin great if you can't be bothered to make them !!


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

I got some lovely beef tomatoes from the supermarket yesterday. I haven't looked in my recipe books as yet but wondered what other people do with their beef tomatoes! 

All suggestions welcome  

Rachel x


----------



## poppy05 (Apr 10, 2006)

I use beef tomatoes in my greek salads  
But i guess you could make soup or something with them, or a nice tomatoe and onion salsa dip?


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Roast them, scoop out the insides and stuff them!


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

I would roast them and serve them with mozarella, toasted pine nuts and a paprika oil dressing xxx


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

Thanks girls. Some good ideas there 



Nix76 said:


> Roast them, scoop out the insides and stuff them!


What do you stuff themwith Nix?


----------



## butterflywings (Jul 9, 2007)

Scoop out the insides..stuff them with rice (raw) and fry a little mince..(only a little..put that in to with the rice..then pour over olive oil..put in the oven for about 45mins till rice cooked inside (you will need quite a bit olive oil..

seriously taste gorgeous.........

if you google Greek stuffed tomatoes recipe there are lots of ideas for stuffing..they are great served with potatos and Lamb...
But cook the lamb and potatoes together..dont par boil the spuds..
get a big oven tray (deep) pour in water and tin of plum tomatoes...then put in lamb..and chunky chopped potatos similar size to a roast spud but i do them more wedged shaped...then put in oven for about 1hr20mins....
again really lovely...
Also same as the stuffed tomatoes, Stuffed peppers and aubergines and courgettes are simply divine xxxxxxxxx


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

I slice mine, lay on a plate with some cubes of feta, drizzle with balsamic dressing and top with sprigs of basil. OMG - seriously want some of that now! my fave! Also put a few little crunchy bits of maldon sea salt and a little fresh ground black pepper.


----------



## butterflywings (Jul 9, 2007)

Omg sallywags....its 8.54am and im now starving lol...... im gonna buy some beef tomatos today now........mouth watering lol
xxxxx


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

I was thinking the same thing!! tee hee - def going to buy it so i can have tomatoes and feta for lunch tomorrow!!  Has to have the fresh basil though otherwise it's not quite the same!


----------



## butterflywings (Jul 9, 2007)

Just got back from Tescos..and ive boght the works..Lamb which set me back £11.59..spuds..tomatoes..pepper,courgette and an aubergine to stuff... im gonna make a really special dinner tonight..
ive just had one beef tomato sliced with feta cheese and a little olive oil and balsamic dressing i feel a complete pig but it was yummy
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

Oops! Sorry Cat   i did the Cambridge diet and there were occasions when I saw or heard things that made my mouth water. Some days were hard but it was sooo worth it in the end  

Haven't done anything with my tomatoes yet, may do it tomorrow. I think I am going to roast them with minced beef, rice and peppers. (sorry Cat!)

May keep 1 and get some feta cheese though   yum

Rachel xx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

OOh that sounds good Rachel ..have you done anything else with the tomatoes?

Anybody been stocking the freezer up for winter ? and what with?  I picked some lovely blackberries the other week and froze them..ready for when I can do blackberry and apple

Cat x


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

I'm really lucky - despite having a very tiny garden, there is a big mess of brambles etc running along our fence, as well as an apple tree that has started producing fruit this year. So i can virtually lean out of my back door and get the ingredients for blackberry and apple crumble!  I've done one already so far!


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

I would love an apple tree..might ask my neighbour if I can use her unused garden which is behind mine for a little orchard.

Cat x


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

DH and I adore mexician food but we do not have many mecician resturants at all where we live - well none really so have been looking at cooking our own food.

We use the Old ElPaso mixes but would love to food from the start and would love to hear anyones recepies or recommendations for cookbooks.


Thanks.


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Anyone


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Hiya Nikki,

I am probably not going to be very helpful   I just noticed no-one had replied and 

a) Wanted to send you mega congrats on the twins and some  
B) I always have a mooch around bbc good food they have some good recipes!

xxxxxx


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

ElPaso mixes are terrible... Discovery a lot better - however Schwartz do a fantastic one : http://www.schwartz.co.uk/productdetail.cfm?ID=10943

/links


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Have not tried the Schwartz ones so will try them, really want to make my own stuff totally from scratch though.

Saila thanks I have looked into bbc food, really want a cookbook though, bit old fashioned but prefer them to net.

I am an akward so and so aren't i!


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Does anyone know...if I make a chicken pie from scratch am I ok to freeze it before final cooking stage (individual pies in dishes?) and then just defrost and heat in oven till hot?


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

Hmmm maybe it would depend on the ingredients ? To be on the safe side I would google a "recipe for chicken pie suitable for freezing" - I did and quite a few came up


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Thanks carole, had a look and there is one very similar to what I make anyway so guess it must be ok


----------



## ~ Chux ~ (Apr 8, 2003)

PiePig said:


> Does anyone know...if I make a chicken pie from scratch am I ok to freeze it before final cooking stage (individual pies in dishes?) and then just defrost and heat in oven till hot?


As you will only be cooking the chicken once before putting it in the pie case then there's no reason why you can't freeze before the final cooking. Just remember when you defrost and cook, you shouldn't reheat it again after as the chicken will have already been cooked and reheated once.

Chux xx


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

Mrs Nikki

Try looking on Amazon 

http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/?ie=UTF8&keywords=mexican+cook+books&tag=googhydr-21&index=stripbooks&hvadid=3297864159&ref=pd_sl_73am7njb0q_b

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

My mexican obsession has become worse since becoming pregnant as its what most of my cravings are.


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Does anyone know any nice recipes using courgettes I have a glut of them at the moment (home grown)

Cat x


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

It might sound a bit boring, but you can do kebabs (veggie or with meat ) with onions/mushrooms/peppers.

I have a chicken souvlaki recipe which uses courgettes and that is great.

http://find.myrecipes.com/recipes/recipefinder.dyn?action=displayRecipe&recipe_id=698653

If it's raining and you can't use the barbecue, you can grill them.

I also think there is a version of carrot cake that uses courgettes instead.

/links


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2010)

Courgette fritters.
Need to grate them and then squeeze all the liquid out (baby muslin cloths very useful   )
Uses egg, herbs but need to check rest of recipe out for you.


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Oooh like the idea of courgette carrot cake .. kebabs would be good in this weather and the fritters sound good so if you can find the recipe would love to try them out and I am a big fan of baby muslins and use stacks of them so no problem there lol 

Thanks all 
Cat x


----------



## ~ Chux ~ (Apr 8, 2003)

We did courgette and carrot muffins from I Can Cook - http://www.bbc.co.uk/cbeebies/icancook/makes/carrotandcourgettemuffins/.

I gave Mum a courgette plant and she said she was going to stuff hers with smoked haddock rissotto, wrap in bacon then roast in the oven. Not too sure about that but apparently she got it from a book and it's not a "Mum creation"!!

Otherwise I chop them and stir them into stews though probably not the right time of year for that.

Chux xx

/links


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

I love I can cook


----------

